# Back up light switch



## zepman (Aug 2, 2004)

Anyone know how easy it would be to access the back up light switch (on the tranny most likely) on a 1998 Altima (5 speed manual)? I posted this on the page for the 98 Altima, but was wondering if anyone here had any additional information.

I was hoping to replace the switch myself, but am not a mechanic and if it is too difficult will not be able to do it. Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

why do you say your switch is bad? have you done other tests?

a haynes manual is your friend. and the switch is easy to get to. there are 2 on your tranny. one is the vss and if I'm not mistaking, it is the one to the rear of the vehicle. The reverse light switch should be the one on the front.


----------

